# Battle of The City's Tallest - Frankfurt VS Charlotte



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

bank of america without any doubt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

badguy said:


> bank of america without any doubt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Would be without any doubt, if there was no vote for Commerzbank Tower. But there are right now 13 doubts... ;-)


----------

